# Should I get the Degree



## Blake (May 4, 2012)

I love working in the theatre. I want to do it for the rest of my life! I just read a list published that listed Theatre Arts as the second most useless degree one can get. Is this true? Should get my degree in Technical Theatre?


----------



## josh88 (May 4, 2012)

Take a look at these. The first one just got restarted and has some at the moment opinions

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...lly-safe-pursue-career-technical-theatre.html
Getting a Job in the Industry - ControlBooth
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ant-your-college-degree-your-career-path.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...-recommendations-about-college-education.html


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 4, 2012)

We were discussing Useless College Majors not long ago. Maybe the same article.

Welcome to the Booth. After you peruse these threads (and many others you find with the search function), drop by the New Member's Forum and introduce yourself.


----------



## gregeye (May 7, 2012)

It first depends on what side of theatre you are looking to go into. The performing side, or tech side. Performing side is harder to create a living off of while the tech side is easier, but takes time.


----------



## MPowers (May 7, 2012)

The "Useless Degree" moniker includes performers as well as Designers, Technicians, Crafts people, Historians, Script/screen writers, Producers, et. al. In fact, many of those "useful degree" surveys don't even include the vast array of people that make the performing arts viable. For a straight drama/comedy it takes an average of 27 people for each performer to get the show on stage. For musicals it's 42. If you really want to see a number, start hanging around after a movie and count the number of names in the credits.

It should be obvious that even if you want a technical job in 99% of academia, you need a degree. Very large schools may have staff positions that are non degree required, but the vast majority, as a TD or asst TD, Lighting or Scenic or Costume designer you need the degree.

If you want to work in automation, animatronics, computer motion control, etc. you usually need a degree in some related field to get the knowledge and experience necessary. If your goal is to be a roadie or local box pusher, even a long time I.A. stage hand or to build in scenic studio, then the degree is less likely to do you a lot of good.

Yes there's a lot of things you can learn "on the job" but unless you have a father, uncle or other relative to help you get in the door and by pass the early hurdles, it is likely to be a slow ride and you'll be "parking cars and pumping gas" along with the out of work actors.

Of course there's always the people who start their own company out of a garage (Steve Jobs comes to mind) and without a degree prove a great success. They're as few and far between as the big name stars that come out of the local drama club.

I've been in this industry for over 50 years and wouldn't be where I am with out those degrees. Of course I've learned more since graduating than I did in all the three degrees I have, but, they opened doors, introduced me to people in the business, taught me HOW to learn and how to apply that learning. Even now after all these years, I consider it a good day when I learn something new.

The real bottom line is not whether the degree is worth anything, but whether it is the right path for you. None of us here can answer that, you'll have to come up with that one for yourself.


----------



## shiben (May 7, 2012)

MPowers said:


> Of course there's always the people who start their own company out of a garage (Steve Jobs comes to mind) and without a degree prove a great success. They're as few and far between as the big name stars that come out of the local drama club.



And Steve Jobs was a certifiable genius, up there with Tesla and da Vinci and the like in terms of sheer ability and talent. Unless you are him, thats probably not a viable road to follow as your plan. Remember, Job's main plan at the time seemed to be drop acid and eat raw vegetables until he and woz started making money. Then it was screw everyone else. 

Anyhow, the way I see it (and why I am finishing my degree) is that a degree cant hurt you in the long run, and if you can do it for not a lot of debt, its going to be totally worth it. Then you will have a piece of paper to hand to a company saying "I know something about something" and they know you can learn stuff decently well. But personally, I cant discount the option of teaching at a college level someday, along with really wanting to do serious design work. So getting a degree is useful to building some contacts and developing that sense. Like Michael said, is it the right choice for you? Decide that, and your future becomes a lot more clear.


----------



## gafflover87 (May 11, 2012)

MPowers said:


> T
> 
> It should be obvious that even if you want a technical job in 99% of academia, you need a degree. Very large schools may have staff positions that are non degree required, but the vast majority, as a TD or asst TD, Lighting or Scenic or Costume designer you need the degree.



I have to agree with MPowers, on this one. When I was in college I questioned the need for a degree, especially when community theatre's were offering $25 an hour for Set Builders, no experience necessary. But I stuck with it, and I am glad I did. I would not have the job I do now, as a TD and Auditorium Mgr. without it. Do you need a degree to know how to run a theatre, not necessarily. Are there techs without degrees that know more than me, hell yes. But a degree opens doors, especially in the Academic world! And even if you end up applying for a position that doesn't require one, most likely you will be chosen over someone else because you have it. 

Now if your going for Tech, make sure you are in a BFA, Bachelor of Fine Arts Degree, in my experience, and in conversations with colleagues, it is clear that it is the best degree for someone in theatre, mainly because it is much more specific, and looked higher upon than a tech with just a BA, or Bachelor of Arts. Does everyone have this opinion, probably not. But just keep it in mind.

Experience isn't everything, and you cant expect a stagehand to learn the history of theatre, or the 6 Aristotelian Elements, by building a set or sitting in the wings handing an actor their next prop. Thats why academia is so valuable, it teaches you the theatre back story, and explains why theatre is so unique. Before I went to college I just saw it as a way to earn a living, but I found a new respect for it as an art form, that I would not have without my degree.


----------



## AdamLF (May 14, 2012)

Thought I’d add my thoughts from across the pond here in the UK.

Over here, things are pretty much split, some going down the path of getting a degree in either lighting design, sound design or the like, while others go straight in from warehouse level, and work their way up through a said company. It all depends on what route you’d prefer, but just remember, you may have your fancy degree and your large debt, but you almost certainly will be starting from the point in which the other person started…. Just you’ll have a debt to worry about while they drive around in their new BMW…..

I myself chose to get a degree; I’m currently studying Lighting Design & Technology BSc (Hons) in Wales, in my second year and loving every minute of it. Although I don’t just do that, in the spare time I have I work as a freelance lighting technician for a few local and national companies, fitting in work A) when I can get it, and B) when it suits me. 

I don’t know much about the list you’re talking about in this thread, but it seems like quite a general qualification that you’re looking into getting. Perhaps you could do something slightly more specialised towards another discipline? Focus on lighting, sound or stage management perhaps? 
Just remember, you’re unique, just like everyone else ;-)


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 18, 2012)

When considering an education/career in the arts, maybe you should consider the advice of author Neil Gaiman in his recent commencement address at the University of the Arts in Philadelphia.


----------

